# Look what we've been up two in the last two months



## Candy (Feb 25, 2012)

I know I haven't been on here very much in the past few months and these are part of the reason why. Look what we've been up to. This is Emma our 4 year old AKC Chocolate Labrador and these are her precious babies. I know Terry has already seen them since we're friends on Facebook, but I thought I would show them off to everyone here too. We are all in love with these little puppies.












This is our beautiful Emma and her puppies






IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC04200.jpg[/IMG]

IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC04174.jpg[/IMG]
















And here is our ball crazy Labrador on the 3 day wanting daddy to play ball with her (which he did)







And here's her whelping box that my wonderful husband made for her and her babies, 6'x5' in our kitchen.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 25, 2012)

awww......look at all those "funsized" hershey babies!!I always wanted a choco lab to name Coco.....


----------



## bigred (Feb 25, 2012)

Very beautiful little pups, very exciting for you guys im sure. My sister has a brown lab and they are great dogs


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Just precious! She looks like a great mother! Congrats!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful mom and adorable pups. Always wanted a lab.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 26, 2012)

Awww, I love how they're all cuddled up!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 26, 2012)

Aww, there is nothing better than lab pups!


----------



## Merlin M (Feb 26, 2012)

Aw so cute! I still remember when our old dog had puppies SO sweet (I still have one of them, she is 10 now) they are so lovely!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice lookin pups!


----------



## wellington (Feb 26, 2012)

CONGRATS  Very cute and mommie looks very proud. Great whelping box, glad to see you built it with the ledge, saves lives. I sooooo miss having puppies.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 26, 2012)

PUPPIES!!!!! They are all so cute. Love the fact she even has her ball with her while performing her motherly duties.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2012)

I just love the two pictures of the individual baby by itself. They're SO CUTE!! I now have a really bad case of puppy fever.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 26, 2012)

Too Too cute  I want one now I cant wait till June for mine


----------



## Candy (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We waited four years for Emma to mate with Romeo. He's an English Labrador and she's an American Labrador. We wanted to see if we could have a calmer litter.  She's doing wonderful as a mother, but still wants to play ball. We have to limit her though because her energy is very high even after delivering 11 puppies. I will post pictures as they grow. Thanks for all of the nice comments.





coreyc said:


> Too Too cute  I want one now I cant wait till June for mine



I'm curious as to what kind you're having.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 26, 2012)

Candy said:


> Thanks everyone. We waited four years for Emma to mate with Romeo. He's an English Labrador and she's an American Labrador. We wanted to see if we could have a calmer litter.  She's doing wonderful as a mother, but still wants to play ball. We have to limit her though because her energy is very high even after delivering 11 puppies. I will post pictures as they grow. Thanks for all of the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm waiting on a cane corso ( Italian Mastiff) 


Im waiting on a male Cane Corso (


----------



## Candy (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow he will be a big one huh?  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cool, Candy.... We had a litter of 10 bullmastiffs here in March 2011, and what a handful they became, and quick! 

PS. We had an almost identical welping box.... I have since flipped it over. It makes a great tortoise hide!


----------



## Candy (Feb 28, 2012)

They are just precious Tyler. Did you keep any for yourself? My husband built the whelping box and we do plan to use it outside for the tortoises after Emma and the babies are done using it.


----------

